# Jelly Bean Goldfish?



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey anyone ever heard about a Jelly Bean Pearlscale Goldfish? I saw them at www.fish2U.com, but they don't have any type of info on them ie how big they get what color they are (photo they are dyed )...anyone know anything about them?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

they are dyed and I would guess they get as big as a normal pearlscale goldfish.
just google them and you should be able to find info on pearlscales.


----------

